# Stitches from tail docking??



## Aubrey (May 18, 2013)

Puppies are usually docked at only a few days to a week old(and get glued, not stitched). If she was docked at a later age, I guess stitches would be more likely to be used. Normally, dissolvable stitches are only used internally/in spay and neuter clinics/shelters.
I'd give a call to the breeder and find out when they need to be removed.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Unfortunately, with our new litter of pups, we were not able, because of dog shows, to get to Trillium's place to do the docking and dew claw removal. This litter was done at the vets the morning of their 4th day, and the tails were stitched, which we do not do. They are three weeks and 2 days old, and I can still see the stitches in the tails. If there are still any remaining when they go for their shots, we will get them removed. I would ask the vet to take them out when you go for shots.


----------



## jessnicole10 (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks y'all! I'll wait till her next vet visit since they don't seem to be bothering her at all. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

